
Failure to recognize J. M. Keynes's work guarantees further crises - vo2maxer
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/jm-keynes-footnotes-to-plato/
======
miles
On the contrary; it is our slavish devotion to Keynesianism that promises a
continued future of boom and bust cycles:

Keynes vs. Hayek, Round 1 & 2:

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=d0nERTFo-
Sk](https://youtube.com/watch?v=d0nERTFo-Sk)

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=GTQnarzmTOc](https://youtube.com/watch?v=GTQnarzmTOc)

------
Unsimplified
High unemployment means that people with money are buying too slowly and/or
too non-uniformly.

The responsibility to spend money quickly/uniformly falls intuitively on the
rich, and thoughtfully also with the poor. Everyone, truly.

This is the fundamental monetary-macroeconomic problem. How to guarantee the
flow of money through everyone.

